# CPT codes 90632/90633



## dballard2004

What is considered the age to use CPT code 90632 (Hep A, adult dosage)? What is the difference between 90632 and 90633? If a child comes into the clinic for a Hep A vaccine, but only one dose is administered, do you use 90632 or 90633? Is 90633 only for 2 doses regardles of who is getting the vaccine? Thanks.


----------



## dmaec

In our office 90632 Adult is for 18 year olds and older. Pediatric 90633 (2 dose schedule) is for under 18 years old.  
In my opinion, the child that comes in for their Hep A is coded 90633.  Hopefully they are brought back for their second dose! (again 90633).
Donna


----------



## dballard2004

Thanks.  This helps!


----------

